# Hacer una alarma con sensor lacer



## FernandoMX (Abr 1, 2009)

hola... voy en segundo cuatrimestre de Mecatrónica... 
y un maestro nos pidio un proyecto... entonces lo que pensaba hacer es una alarma...

lo que tengo pensado es usar este circuito para la alarma.. pero quisiera cambiar los switches por sensores lacer o por lo menos cambiar uno por un sensor lacer... tenia pensado con sensor de movimiento... pero se me hace que es mucho para lo que llevo aprendido...

esta es la alarma que pienso hacer
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/alarma.htm

si alguien me puede ayudar con como se llaman los sensores lacer o como hacer uno facil... o si tienen alguna idea mejor o poco mas facil se lo agradeceria...

gracias por adelantado


----------



## Volks (Abr 2, 2009)

podes usar en vez de un sensor laser, usar una chapita de aluminio soldado con un cable para usarlo como sensor al tacto. Tenes que poner algun integrado que te controle eso, se que el CD 4092 lo hace con un par de resistencias en serie... pero tendrías que provar, es mucho mas sencillo que sensores infrarojos


----------



## FernandoMX (Abr 2, 2009)

mi maestro me dijo que le pusiera un sensor optico... me imagino que es parecido... pero el problema que tengo es que el maestro piensa que yo se mucho de esto siendo que apenas se las bases... alguien me podria ayudar con el circuito... o algo que me ayude a facilitar un poco el trabajo... ya que es mi primer proyecto... yo se que no puedo hacer la gran cosa.. pero con este maestro que quiere que aga todo como si fuera un experto... no se puede...

gracias por la ayuda en adelantado....


----------



## Volks (Abr 2, 2009)

mirá, si sabés diseñar plaquetas a base de circuitos eléctricos... te dejo esto http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/libros/libro27/159.zip

Es un pdf, esta muy bien explicado como funciona y en la ultima hoja está el circuito completo. Espero que te sirva. SALUDOS!


----------



## FernandoMX (Abr 2, 2009)

ese esta muy bien... pero alomejor y lo uso despues... el problema es que no tengo suficiente dinero como para hacer un circuito grande y aparte de que es mucho lo necesario... yo en lo que pensaba es la alarma simple que puse al principio.. y mi maestro dijo que podia sustituir los switches por sensores opticos para que al pasar algo por ensima funcionara como switch... me imagino que asi como lo dijo debe ser facil.. pero nose...

PD: en el circuito hay un switch cerrado y otro abierto... (el maestro me dijo que tenia que conseguir un sensor cerrado y otro abierto... pero como les dije aveces es dificil el maestro )

les agradesco su ayuda...

ese circuito lo puedo usar mas en adelante muchas gracias volks...


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 2, 2009)

Se puede facilmente hacer una alarma por barrera de luz usando un puntero laser de lapicero ( aqui en Lima Perú su precio es 5 soles casi 1.60 dolares ) una fotoressitencia , dos timer 555 para hacer una pequeña sirena modulada que activa a un parlante , el secreto es incidir sobre la para 4 del 555 , este terminal o habilida o lo inhibe , cuando en este pin se tiene voltaje positivo el 555 puede funcionar haciendo sonar la sirena , cuando a la entrada de este pin hay un cero o no hay voltaje el oscilador no funciona y hay silencio.
La fotoresistencia : cuando recibe luz presenta una muy baja resistencia y en ausencia de luz presenta alta impedancia o circuito abierto , para hacer la alarma  el puntero laser debe incidir sobre el fotoresistor de acuerdo a como lo programemos podemos hacer que cuando el haz incida en el fotoresistor la sirena no funcione (pin 4 en cero) sin embargo cuando el "ladron" cruza momentaneamente por la barrrera interrumpe el haz y habilita al oscilador escuchandose la sirena , esto que no es exactamente una alarma describe la filosofia de funcionamiento de las alarmas por barrera de luz ,encontraran algo así en este enlace:
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2008/09/alarma-de-luz-con-sirena-con-el-555.html
Sin embargo esto es solo un "avisador" una alarme debe enclavarse , es decir el solo paso momentaneo debe hacer que la sirena se active hasta cuando el dueño venga y la apague , esto siguiere el uso de un disparador de monostable o de un tiristor que se dispara solo con un pulso y queda enclavado , una alarma seria la siguiente:
http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com/2008/09/alarma-laser-con-el-555.html
Esta hecha solo con un 555 que habilita un relay el relay puede conectar una sirena de policia si observan el circuito cuando el laser incide la fotoresistencia la salida del colector del transistor conectada a la pata 2 del timer esta en alta , recordemos que el 555 se dispara solo con un pulso corto de bajada , cuando el ladron cruza el haz el fotoresistor deja de recibir luz y pasa a alta impedancia con lo que se consigue el pulso de bajada que dispara al temporizador , el tiempo que este esta en ON se determina con la combinaciòn R4 C1 . Este seria un interruptor de luz normalmente cerrado , para convertirlo en normalmente abierto se tendria que poner un inversor pero solo funcionaria cuando aparezca una luz.


----------



## FernandoMX (Abr 4, 2009)

hola... muchas gracias no pude leer el mensaje jorge porque estube ocupado... pero utilice este que me encontre en el foro

Los materiales a utilizar son:

Capacitores:
C1: 0.1 µF

Resistores:
R1: 100K (potenciometro)
R2: 1K
R3: 47K
R4: 100K
R5. 27 ohm
R6: 220 ohm

Semiconductores:
IC1: 555
TR1: 2N3055, C1060 ò C1226
D1: 1N4007

Otros:
Bocina de 8 à 16 ohmios
1 fotocelda (fotoresistencia)

ahora tengo un problema... a ese circuito como le puedo hacer para que al interumpirse el haz de luz dure un poco de tiempo la alarma en vez de que deje de sonar cuando tiene luz... mi idea es... tener el lacer puesto y cuando algo intervenga entre el lacer y la fotocelda la alarma siga sonando unos 10segundos aunque el lacer aya vuelto a tocar la fotocelda...

si no tengo eleccion puedo usar ese circuito que me diste en el segundo link pero si se puede hacer algo con el que ya tengo... seria mejor ya que me e quedado casi sin dinero....   

muchas gracias por toda su ayuda y por aguantar tantas molestias


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 5, 2009)

Hola Fernando , el circuito que muestras no es una alarma  , es solo un avisador luminoso , como ves se está atacando la pata 4 del 555 que es  la que lo habilita o lo inhibe , con un "1"  lógico o incluso cuando está al aire se habilita el oscilador y el parlante suena lo que hace el LDR es formar parte de un divisor de tension  cuando hay luz sobre él se pone en baja resistencia y la entrada al 555 es menor que 1 voltio y no hay sonido , en el momento en que alguien pasa la barrera de luz el LDR a oscuras toma alta resistencia o circuito abierto y el 555 se habilita y suena la sirena , pero al volver a iluminarse el LDR la sirena se apaga , como vez no es una alarma propiamente dicha sinó un avisador , para ser alarma necesita enclavamiento , esto se consigue mediante un monostable que es lo que te vá a dar el retardo o el tiempo de activación que necesitas , necesitas usar el circuito que te envie o puedes hacer una union con el que tienes usando este circuito con parlante en vez vez de la sirena  ,  la solución seria este diagrama


----------



## FernandoMX (Abr 5, 2009)

ok... entonces... voy a utilizar las mismas resistencias y semiconductores... es decir las especificaciones que me das de R1, R2, ... son las mismas que yo puse?

y como puedo regular el tiempo que suene la sirena... por ejemplo si quiero que suene durante 10 segundos...

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Abr 5, 2009)

Claro he agregado la parte de  disparo y temporarizacion ( en el lado izquierdo) al circuito que pusistes , he sacado el LDR y la resistencia que estaba conectada a su pata 4 , esta va de frente a la salida del monostable , cuando este se ponga en estado ON ( 10 segundos como pedistes) la pata 3 se va a "1" y la sirena suena , pasado este tiempo la salida del 1er timer se vá a tierra y el circuito oscilador se apaga , este es el circuito q te propuse veas en mi blog pero le he hecho cambios para  adaptarlos al tuyo
La formula para calcular el tiempo de monostable es T = 1.1 RC
Entonces para tener 10 segundos , entonces si tenemos un condensador electrolitico de 100 uF necesitamos una resistencia de 91 kohmios

Verificando  y usando una calculadora  T =  1.1 x 91 000 x 100uF   (uF es 10 a menos 6)
Con eso tenemos   T = 10.01 segundos
Para la parte de la izquierda los componentes son
C1: 100 µF. 25V
R1: 100K
R2: 2.2M (pot.)
R3: 47KΩ
R4: 91 KΩ para 10 seg ( Usar un potenciometro de 100 K e ir calibrando)
IC1: 555
TR1-TR2: BC548
D1: 1N4002
LDR1: Fotoresistencia FR-27 o equiv.


----------



## FernandoMX (Abr 6, 2009)

muchisimas gracias por toda tu ayuda


----------



## gigo2000x (Nov 5, 2010)

auxilio llevo 1 mes buscando este proyecto pero ninguno de los 20 circuitos q*UE* arme no me sale por favor nesesito uno q*UE* funcione en verdad uno q*UE* sea garantisado gracias por su comprencion


----------

